# NGD Carvin DC800 (more pics added)



## hiltz171jim (Jan 13, 2012)

Been lurking here for quite some time, but this is my first post ever sooo why not make it a NGD. Received this Tuesday, just now got a chance to take pictures. This guitar is gorgeous (the flame is insane!), feels amazing, and plays like a dream. (oh, and please try to ignore the fingerprints...)





































and a pic of my other three Carvin's...


----------



## legacy5k (Jan 13, 2012)

Dude, you're a nutcase! What makes you think you can have that many awesome Carvins?!

Seriously, that DC800 is sick as hell though. I am seriously fighting the urge to order one, even though I only recently got myself a DC727.

What do you think of the pickups? Are they extremely quiet like most active pickups are, particularly in the face of interference?


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 13, 2012)

legacy5k said:


> Dude, you're a nutcase! What makes you think you can have that many awesome Carvins?!
> 
> Seriously, that DC800 is sick as hell though. I am seriously fighting the urge to order one, even though I only recently got myself a DC727.
> 
> What do you think of the pickups? Are they extremely quiet like most active pickups are, particularly in the face of interference?



I love me some Carvins  The pickups are actually extremely awesome. They are pretty tight on the low end, not muddy to my ears at all. In interference, if i turn the volume on the guitar up all the way, I do get interference, but that's probably because im about 3 feet away from my amp soo... yeah, but if i just roll the volume down a tad (so little that there is no noticeable difference) the interference goes away. On clean these pickups are pretty sparkly, you can hear every individual note.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks awesome man, congrats and happy NGD!


----------



## Galius (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks killer!! Can't wait yo get mine in a couple weeks. I love seeing so many variations of this guitar popping up. Haven't seen a bad looking one yet \m/_


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 13, 2012)

Carvin excellence once again and I do love some Carvin tweed cases.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

Stunning.. another 8 string I shall consider to buy..


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

i don't know what to say.. this is amazing!


----------



## legacy5k (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome, it is good to hear that these pickups are really good.

Can we get a shot of the back of the body/neck?


----------



## renzoip (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome, keep them DC800's coming!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, this just makes me want one even more. That logo really pops, nice choice.

Props on that one.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 13, 2012)

what body/neck woods and which finish is that??


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing looking flame! Congrats on such a nice looking axe!


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 13, 2012)

thrsher said:


> what body/neck woods and which finish is that??



Deep Transparent Black on flamed maple, alder body, maple neck, ebony fretboard.  

And thank you to everyone else on the compliments! This guitar really is a beast!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 13, 2012)

Amaziiiing, and awesome Carvin collection you got there!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2012)

That just looks lovely. I can't believe I'm saying this, but the active pickup housings actually make the guitar look a bit cooler than it would with passives. That flame top is better than some of the J-Customs I've had


----------



## -42- (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep. Boner.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 13, 2012)

I really like the look of these. I wouldn't mind the 7 string versions. Are they all built to order/custom shop?


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet collection you have there and that dc800 looks awesome!


----------



## nikt (Jan 13, 2012)

so much win on one guitar

I love it


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 13, 2012)

That top wood looks fucking beautiful man! Happy NGD!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jan 13, 2012)

gorgeous!! and i love your other carvins as well, especially the purple one


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 13, 2012)

Abalone logo FTW!


----------



## MJS (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice. The only thing I don't like about it is that it isn't mine.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome axe, I wish they offered those bridges on the 7 strings. HNGD man!


----------



## fusion1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the clear satin matte would prevent the fingerprints like this? I like how the satin matte or tung oil looks on natural woods.


----------



## Galius (Jan 13, 2012)

fusion1 said:


> Does anyone know if the clear satin matte would prevent the fingerprints like this? I like how the satin matte or tung oil looks on natural woods.


 
Yes the satin finish does pretty much resist fingerprints. Its my prefered finish


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking at getting an 8 but wanted to do it 'properly' i.e. not cheap out with the RGA8 and then replace pups, and frankly, this/these just look awesome. I really like the color scheme of the middle 7 string - can you tell me what woods and finishes you have by any chance? I would appreciate it


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 14, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> I'm looking at getting an 8 but wanted to do it 'properly' i.e. not cheap out with the RGA8 and then replace pups, and frankly, this/these just look awesome. I really like the color scheme of the middle 7 string - can you tell me what woods and finishes you have by any chance? I would appreciate it



The woods on the DC727 are as follows: mahogany body, flamed maple neck, flamed maple top, and flamed maple fingerboard, and the finish is Carvin's Deep Orangeburst


----------



## sovereignsoviet (Jan 14, 2012)

HNGD, it's a beauty.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish we could see pics of the back of the guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet fuck, everytime I see a Carvin NGD I run off to go spec one out


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 14, 2012)

Can I borrow yours till mine comes?


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 14, 2012)

As requested, here are pictures of the back of the guitar, and more of the front as well


----------



## Alimination (Jan 15, 2012)

Yowzzaa


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2012)

Dat top!!!


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 15, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dat top!!!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## littledoc (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in a state of wow. Totally sweet. The grain just explodes all around.


----------



## Sethlab (Jan 16, 2012)

Care to explain your thoughts on the neck? I'm considering getting on of these guys, but I'm used to playing a Wizard III Prestige and don't wanna feel like I'm playing a baseball bat. I understand that with 8s, things tend to get a bit beefier. Just curious what I'm dealing with here.


----------



## Edika (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet zombie jesus! I love me some brown guitars! I am sure you are not just excited but in overkill right now! 
It's good that Carvin improved their pickups so you get an awesome instrument that doesn't need modding (at least urgently)!

@ oremus91: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/182862-new-options-carvin-dc700.html 
If you haven't already seen it!


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 17, 2012)

Sethlab said:


> Care to explain your thoughts on the neck? I'm considering getting on of these guys, but I'm used to playing a Wizard III Prestige and don't wanna feel like I'm playing a baseball bat. I understand that with 8s, things tend to get a bit beefier. Just curious what I'm dealing with here.



The neck on this (to me) does not even feel like I am holding an eight string neck... it is such a perfect and comfortable neck. I cant compare it to a Wizard neck or any Ibanez neck because I've only ever played one Ibanez in my life (I know, crazy). But it is about 1 inch give or take a tiny bit at its thickest, and contours very nicely and smoothly to the edge of the fretboard on either side. Carvin's necks, out of all the guitars I have ever played, are just in a whole other level of perfection for me. No guitar I've played can get close to the comfort I get with a Carvin neck.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 17, 2012)

That figuring is really REALLY nice. Congrats on an amazing guitar.


----------



## Sonicboom (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW! That is Toit! Like a Toiger! HNGD man.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jan 19, 2012)

hiltz171jim said:


> The woods on the DC727 are as follows: mahogany body, flamed maple neck, flamed maple top, and flamed maple fingerboard, and the finish is Carvin's Deep Orangeburst



Thank you sir!


----------



## vondano (Jan 25, 2012)

did u take an option for the back of the guitar? (on the builder site, there's 2 option for back of guitar, and im not sure what they look like...) and also, is this the tripple deep thing color or just black stain flame?

gratz! that's an awsome looking axe, im sooo jealous!
i want one like this too!

nico


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn that thing is killer!

I don't really like the body shape but that flame is gorgeous!


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 25, 2012)

vondano said:


> did u take an option for the back of the guitar? (on the builder site, there's 2 option for back of guitar, and im not sure what they look like...) and also, is this the tripple deep thing color or just black stain flame?
> 
> gratz! that's an awsome looking axe, im sooo jealous!
> i want one like this too!
> ...



If youre talking about the "black gloss back and sides" or the "black sides with blackburst back" then no I did not choose either of those, and if thats not what youre talking about then I'm not really sure what you mean then  and yes, this is the deep triple step black stain flame.


----------



## vondano (Jan 25, 2012)

hiltz171jim said:


> If youre talking about the "black gloss back and sides" or the "black sides with blackburst back" then no I did not choose either of those, and if thats not what youre talking about then I'm not really sure what you mean then  and yes, this is the deep triple step black stain flame.



thanx, you answered all my Questions.

No I hate you for showing this guitar. 

I need one to keep living damn it!

I was into the market for an 1000$ agile, but Carvin looks superior and are custom.

my build (one I made one the site) was at 1600$ for one like this... damn you


----------



## vondano (Jan 25, 2012)

btw, do you know what those back option look like?

full black back?


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 25, 2012)

vondano said:


> btw, do you know what those back option look like?
> 
> full black back?



This guys ST300 has the black sides with black burst back:
http://www.carvinbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=29614&highlight=gloss+sides
and the black gloss back and sides is just a regular gloss black finish on just the back of the guitar.


----------



## vondano (Jan 25, 2012)

hiltz171jim said:


> This guys ST300 has the black sides with black burst back:
> Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NGD - Blackburst Black Stain Quilt BBE ST300C
> and the black gloss back and sides is just a regular gloss black finish on just the back of the guitar.



quite nice, but I also like yours..

ahhh so many options!

how's the case? sturdy? safe?
nice fit?


----------



## hiltz171jim (Jan 26, 2012)

vondano said:


> quite nice, but I also like yours..
> 
> ahhh so many options!
> 
> ...



Yes the case is very nice, made in the USA as well. Its sturdy and seems pretty safe to me!


----------



## vondano (Jan 26, 2012)

damn you,

im ordering mine next week then.

I will go deep black stain, with white sperzel button and trust rod cover, i may call to get a white binding too...

how does it play?

is the fret access good? even on the 24th fret? is the action ok at factory setting?


----------

